# SHAGGY MINI'S???



## maplegum (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm completely taken by your shaggy, woolley mini's over there in the much 'colder' regions of the world.

Here in Australia, their coats dont' get anywhere near as fluffy as that during the winter.

How do they cope in the snow? I guess they adapt.

Please post your photo's of your shaggy mini's, looking their cutest! :lol:


----------



## Kootenay (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a semi shaggy Buddy. He was kinda wet here, so it doesn't show his full 'poofy' look. Catch this boy on a cold dry day though and he looks like he stuck his hoof in a light socket :lol: .







(Edit)--Here's another with my daughter holding him just days after I bought him.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jan 2, 2007)

This is Monte, my husbands driving gelding.






And this is my weanling leopard colt "Spot," (I know.......very original name!



: )


----------



## Ferrah (Jan 2, 2007)

This is Cinnabar sitting in the snow!

Cinnabar doesn't like snow much as he often gets stuck in snow drifts and needs to be rescued!


----------



## Kootenay (Jan 2, 2007)

Ferrah said:


> This is Cinnabar sitting in the snow!
> 
> Cinnabar doesn't like snow much as he often gets stuck in snow drifts and needs to be rescued!


Aww!!!!



: --does Cinnabar ever look precious



: . Heheheheheh--doesn't look like he likes the snow too much :lol: .


----------



## Rachel (Jan 2, 2007)

Check out this shag!!! Poor girl doesn't look like she even has a neck in the winter





Zoey as a weanling (and my favorite gelding JJ peeking in)---


----------



## Steph G (Jan 2, 2007)

Zoey is by far the shaggiest I have ever seen. I really hope you do a before and after clip picture of her this spring.



:


----------



## maplegum (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for those pic's!

I know everyone loves when their horses are clipped, but i must say, they really are precious and so cuddly with all that hair!

I'm having a giggle at Zoey, her little legs look lost amongst all that hair!!! She's got a beard too! She's gorgeous.

It makes their heads look so little too.

Keep the photos coming everyone, i'll never get to see anything like that where i live!!!


----------



## Rachel (Jan 2, 2007)

I am feeling a bit guilty showing Zoey at her worst. I don't think she'd be too happy with me, so I'll give her some justice. Although not the best pictures and not body clipped, here's the little girl in June. (The shag pic is from February.) What a change in color huh?? :lol: She really does have a neck and head and even legs!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 2, 2007)

Rachel said:


> I am feeling a bit guilty showing Zoey at her worst. I don't think she'd be too happy with me, so I'll give her some justice. Although not the best pictures and not body clipped, here's the little girl in June. (The shag pic is from February.) What a change in color huh?? :lol: She really does have a neck and head and even legs!


Your Zoey is a sweetheart! ( I still love her shaggy coat though!!!) What a gorgeous colour she is too, you would never know its the same horse!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jan 3, 2007)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> This is Monte, my husbands driving gelding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant beleive how much you husbands gelding looks like my mare Rosie! There heads are almost identicle!

Gage


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh my Gage! You're sure right about that one! :aktion033: Even the same soft look in the eye! What beautiful babies!



:


----------



## ~Karen~ (Jan 3, 2007)

Ohhh, I must say, "Kutenay" What a beautiful winter picture, your little horse just makes it perfect! I love it. Wish we got snows like that around here. All we mostl get is wet, cold, drury stuff that makes me feel so gloomy when it comes. But your photo is so dreamy, makes me miss the mountains, *sigh*

Wow, that little Zoey is gonna make sure she doesn't get cold, I don't blame her, I'd have me a thick fluffy coat too if I had to live out in it! :~) She is darling!

I posted our little Charlotte on my Christmas post earlier if you want to go there to see her. I can't wait to see her with her coat off, she was wooly when we 1st saw her, and her under coat seems to be very different than what we are seeing now.

~Karen


----------



## dali1111 (Jan 3, 2007)

Shaggy pictures are plentiful here as there is snow most of the year. as you can see Copper likes to pose for the camera and Bear usually doesn't.


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Jan 3, 2007)

This is Austin when he lived in New Mexico until he was a yearling....very shaggy (and a little dirty)lol :bgrin






and this is him now....not really shaggy but more wooly...not bad for Arizona though!



:


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 3, 2007)

We have four fur balls rolling around here ! Here is my colt Star and one of the fillies, Suzie. They are sooo cuddly with all that fluff !



:











Edit to add : To Dali1111 , your upclose pic of Copper is absolutely precious!!!!


----------



## Relic (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice pictures Dali :aktion033:...did santa bring you something with 2 wheels?


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is Mirage the last winter on his first day of wearing harness...what a mohawk! Do we have ears????






Kim


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 3, 2007)

haha! You want shaggy? lol here you go! :lol: :lol: :lol:

These two are the shaggy-est out of all the horses this year.. The mares and studs didn't get really heavy coats this year due to the unusual warm weather we've been having.. In fact, my trail mare usually gets a really thick winter coat, which I hate when she sheds becaus she is mostly white so we end up with HUGE areas of white hair in the pasture from her rolling! lol and she still looks fairly slick.. Anywho, here's my two shaggy boys:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 3, 2007)

This is my hairiest and she is soooooo silky!

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b271/min...ses59/Dove1.jpg


----------



## Relic (Jan 3, 2007)

How much hair l found depends a lot on how cold and how early some winters get this is a last year spring picture this year has not been as cold so only half the wool. This mare was fat and in foal it was a filly. :bgrin


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 3, 2007)

This is Squirrel in her winter coat (a little dirty).






This is her filly, Maggie.






Leslie


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is a shaggy picture of *DunIT* and *Bacardi*. It's hard to believe that they clean up to be the grey-grullo pictured 2x in my avatar [SIZE=8pt]_(DunIT -- Ericas Gone and DunIT)_[/SIZE] and the palomino w/ the purple neck sash _[SIZE=8pt](Bacardi -- Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold)[/SIZE]_.


----------



## dali1111 (Jan 3, 2007)

Relic said:


> Nice pictures Dali :aktion033:...did santa bring you something with 2 wheels?



YES!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## sfmini (Jan 3, 2007)

This is our Grullo gelding, Curly Bob, aka SF Peppys Dun It Right. This was taken just last Saturday at Ashley Harris' place on the day we brought him home from 'school'.






This is an older picture of our mares having breakfast on a snowy day. Haven't had any snow this year, just MUD!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 3, 2007)

I have really enjoyed looking at your photos of your fluffy mini's.

You all have such beautiful animals to love. I can't decide which one looks the cutest, they are all so beautiful....

I still think they are at their most beautiful with all that hair!

I hope we get some cold enough weather down the track so that my baby can get some of that gorgeous fluff.


----------



## littlesteppers (Jan 3, 2007)

I got One to add! :saludando:


----------



## Warpony (Jan 3, 2007)

My boy, Sparrow, is 8 months old now and looking mighty fluffy. Not even close to how fluffy his late big brother used to get but still pretty hairy. This is him a couple of weeks ago.






and a slightly out of focus picture of his face that shows how fuzzy he is:


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's Fever, all fuzzy and cute playing around in the indoor arena!


----------



## cheese chisel (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## cheese chisel (Dec 9, 2013)

very new to horses (less than two years) - having a great time with this little mammoth guy

13 years old, just gelded summer 2013 - I've had him less than a year, and he came from a caring home ... he's as sweet as a big dog

we hit -29F last night here in Backus Minnesota USA - but luckily there wasn't much wind - we're maybe 1/3 through the cold part of winter, so I'm hoping he gets even shaggier before spring

he's still pretty pampered and has enough shelter choices for a small herd, but he still just stands out there in the snow most of the day



it's kind of funny


----------



## Shari (Dec 9, 2013)

This is Maggie, a AMHA/AMHR registered Miniature mare. She is just a love and I taught her to do many things. 

Love seeing everyone's mini's they are all beautiful.... even in Yak mode. LOL


----------



## cheese chisel (Dec 9, 2013)

another one from today - he's having a great time playing and plowing through the snow - he was up to his neck in snow once already and launched through it like a 200lb stuffed animal shot from a cannon ... wish I had a photo of that, it would been worthy of a statue

this is my first winter with him, so I don't know if he gets shaggier or not (I kind of hope he does, this look fits his personality much better)


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 10, 2013)

Careful running your boy with the full sized horses!

VERY cute. My 2 yr. old is also like a big dog.. except orneryer (new word?) LOL


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 10, 2013)

Really cute, i have certainly enjoyed seeing all the shaggy minis, must get a picture of Charlie, he will fit right in.


----------



## cheese chisel (Dec 18, 2013)

here he is in the beginning of June 2013 ... 80 to 90F




beginning of October 2013 ... 30 to 50F




beginning of December ... +20 to -30F




do they all have this ability?


----------



## cheese chisel (Jan 12, 2014)

january 10 2014 - hanging out with his girlfriend

-28F


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 13, 2014)

LOL For a minute I thought the girlfriend he was hanging out with was a brown bear....then realised it was hay...it is hay.. ..right? Still looks like brown bear to me.

Feel free to send some of the nice cold weather you are having over this way. This place is like a furnace at the moment.


----------



## poniesrule (Jan 14, 2014)

I am new to mini's, & have NEVER seen this much hair on a horse, it made me a little nervous that something was wrong with Princess! I think all of the hair makes her look totally out of proportion, and a bit like a buffalo. I can't wait to see what color she sheds out to be (I got her when the hair was already getting thick)!

I absolutely LOVE all of the pictures of the Shaggy Mini's!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Jan 15, 2014)

Tic Tac showing off his woolie winter coat.


----------



## Casey0Lee (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine look like yaks. I HATE it!! I want to clip so bad. My palm is twitching as I type this LOL

I'd post pictures, but I'm at work right now.


----------



## cheese chisel (Jun 17, 2014)

and here's my guy June 17 - almost all of his shag is gone


----------



## Gone_Riding (Jun 18, 2014)

LOOOOOVE the shaggy pictures!!!!


----------

